# What is this color called?



## ridinglizzard (Jul 11, 2011)

This baby started out looking like this (~4 weeks old - it was a tiny runt!) :





And now looks like this (~3 1/2 months old) :





What is this coloring called?


----------



## M.R. Lops (Jul 12, 2011)

http://www.geocities.com/hoppinherdofhares2003/tickedkitcolor.html  I'd say one of the colorings on this website in the Ticked group.


----------



## dbunni (Jul 12, 2011)

Sable is my best guess, but the pictures are not clear.  It looks like there might be a wrong colored foot (white)


----------



## greymane (Jul 12, 2011)

I believe the feet are dark and that is something else in the foreground of the pic (but not certain).


----------



## runamuck (Jul 12, 2011)

simese sable


----------



## Ms. Research (Jul 14, 2011)

My "Big Ugly" is a siamese sable.  He's changed drastically but it's amazing how their colors change.  My breeder stated that by 5 months their coat color and pattern should be complete.    At time I was considering breeding or showing.  I finally realized  I'm not a breeder or going to shows so the color change doesn't bother me.  My opinion is that you really need to know the breed and the line before really start learning to breed or really show.   I guess that's why what I've read, it's good to get a bunny at 5 months or older so you know what they really are (coloring) and the personality.  I got my bunnies young because I wanted to bond as pets.  And get to watch them turn into the Rabbit that they are going to be.  How else would I learn about the breed if I don't experience it.


----------



## ridinglizzard (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanks for your input.  From looking at coloring patterns on the internet I agree that she is a siamese sable.  

I won't be showing or (intentionally) breeding my sweet rabbits... they are just pets.  But I am so interested to learn everything I can about them.  

I really enjoyed having the babies around (but now I got the male neutered, so no more of that!).


----------



## hollandloplover (Jul 18, 2011)

def simease sable no doubt about it!!!


----------

